# Открытый раздел > Клуб семейной культуры «Леля» >  Станем сообществом года!

## MARY

Итак, Ассоциация выпускников Московской Школы Политических Исследований (МШПИ) проводит конкурс "Блоггер года" Калужской области. Я предложила "ЕР" в качестве участника номинации "сообщество года". Но, боюсь, без НАШЕГО активного участия результаты голосования будут неправильными! потому что те,  у кого детей нет, вряд ли за нас проголосуют! Предлагаю это исправить!
http://www.facebook.com/groups/119095588285544/
Голосование идет здесь! возможно, для этого нужно вступить в группу.
Будет обидно, если "мамочки города Калуги" из "Одноклассников" нас опередят!!!

----------

